# Inlida Schüler



## exsoon (6. Februar 2004)

Hab ich eben im netz gefunden.... was haltet ihr davon bin am überlegen das zu nehmen


Jetzt NEU bei Inlida : 
Der Inlida Schüler-Tarif !

Die Jugend ist unsere Zukunft und unsere Schüler sind unsere Fach- kräfte, Mitarbeiter und Kollegen von morgen. Bekanntlich ist das Taschengeld eines Schülers stets von schwindender Natur, daher bieten wir Schülern ein besonders günstiges Angebot an, unseren Schüler-Tarif für nur 1.50 Euro im Monat ! Der Schüler Tarif gilt auch für Studenten und Auszubildende...

quelle http://www.inlida-web.de

gruss exsoon


----------



## Tobias K. (7. Februar 2004)

moin


Also ich finde die Angebote mehr als teuer!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## exsoon (7. Februar 2004)

teuer ? die haben alle php und so dabei und da find ich sie gut


----------



## dtdesign (11. Februar 2004)

ne die sind nicht teuer, naja gut mein freewebspace ist abgesehen vom domain vieeel besser als ein großteil derer packete, aber das ist gar nickt mal so teuer.


----------



## exsoon (11. Februar 2004)

was kann der free mehr?


----------



## dtdesign (13. Februar 2004)

http://www.jadesowo.com >> schau dir mal den freewebspace an. Da gibt es schon unterschiede


----------



## exsoon (13. Februar 2004)

joa un werbung


----------

